# Wiring Pre-War Lionel Train Setup



## Cush4036 (Jan 8, 2022)

I recently got ahold of my grandfather pre-war set of Lionel Trains. They include the 380E Locomotive, 428 Pullman car & (2) 429 Combination cars. With the set I have a few lamp posts, floodlight lower & a traffic control signal. My question is I am looking to set up the trains, tracks (that contain 2 turnouts) Lionel Station with the various accessories to the transformer. I wanted to see if anybody would have any type of template I could use as a guide. Also, I wanted to see if I could come up with an alligator clip setup to test any new accessories’ I grab in the future to see if the work. Thanks Mark


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cush4036 said:


> I recently got ahold of my grandfather pre-war set of Lionel Trains. They include the 380E Locomotive, 428 Pullman car & (2) 429 Combination cars. With the set I have a few lamp posts, floodlight lower & a traffic control signal. My question is I am looking to set up the trains, tracks (that contain 2 turnouts) Lionel Station with the various accessories to the transformer. I wanted to see if anybody would have any type of template I could use as a guide. Also, I wanted to see if I could come up with an alligator clip setup to test any new accessories’ I grab in the future to see if the work. Thanks Mark


Really?
What is with the small print?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I fixed the text and I recommend the 1956 booklet. It has all the basics. Here is the link and you can download it to your desk top.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You should see 2 terminals on the Transformer that say 'track'.
Connect these with 2 wires to the track...one to the center
rail, one to either of the two outside rails. There may be a special
track section for this, or a clip on connector. There would also
be 2 terminals labeled 'accessories'. You would connect each
of your lights and lighted buildings to these terminals.
There is likely a turnout control. You connect it to the
accessories terminals...and it's wires to the turnouts.
Make sure the points move smoothly and are not
hindered by rust or grime.

A train in storage for a long period of time likely needs to have
some maintenance before it will run smoothly. Throughly clean
the all 3 rails of the track, removing any rust spots. The loco
wheels would also need to be cleaned. Then you should
replace any lubrication with suitable plastic friendly oils.
Be aware of the lever on the loco that controls the E unit.
That enables you to idle, run the loco with auto reverse or
lock in one direction. If you have any further problems or
questions there is a large group of 0 scalers who can
help you.

Don


----------



## Cush4036 (Jan 8, 2022)

DonR said:


> You should see 2 terminals on the Transformer that say 'track'.
> Connect these with 2 wires to the track...one to the center
> rail, one to either of the two outside rails. There may be a special
> track section for this, or a clip on connector. There would also
> ...


Thank you. All good info


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

T-Man said:


> I fixed the text and I recommend the 1956 booklet. It has all the basics. Here is the link and you can download it to your desk top.


You fixed it good. Its not there at all! Lol.


----------



## Cush4036 (Jan 8, 2022)

I have attached 3 pictures consisting of the transformer, turnout and light. Some direction on how they should be wired from the transformer. Just trying to get a handle on this. Thanks for the help!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Well you have postwar equipment. The transformer is an LW connect the track to U and A for 20 volts max or U and B for 14 volts max.










The switch has three terminals The left is common to the outer rail. When you contact one of the other terminals the to the left the switch will move or not. Depending which terminal you use.
I could be wrong it could also be the center one. Hard to tell from the picture.









The crossing signal has three wires and requires a special track clip to work. See the instruction booklet.










Terminals A C will give you 14 volts for testing.


----------



## Cush4036 (Jan 8, 2022)

T-Man said:


> Well you have postwar equipment. The transformer is an LW connect the track to U and A for 20 volts max or U and B for 14 volts max.
> 
> View attachment 574706
> 
> ...





T-Man said:


> Well you have postwar equipment. The transformer is an LW connect the track to U and A for 20 volts max or U and B for 14 volts max.
> 
> View attachment 574706
> 
> ...


Thanks A lot of good info


----------



## Cush4036 (Jan 8, 2022)

Cush4036 said:


> Thanks A lot of good info


I looked over the owners guide for 1956. It's got a lot of good information, but I am looking for something like this, but for a earlier years. The train set I have I believe is referred to as prewar. The locomotive is a 380E (typre II) with the associated cars. It shows to be produced in 1929. All of this is stand track, that was discontinued in 1940. Any idea's?


----------



## Cush4036 (Jan 8, 2022)

Cush4036 said:


> I looked over the owners guide for 1956. It's got a lot of good information, but I am looking for something like this, but for a earlier years. The train set I have I believe is referred to as prewar. The locomotive is a 380E (typre II) with the associated cars. It shows to be produced in 1929. All of this is stand track, that was discontinued in 1940. Any idea's?


Or is prewar considered the 1900 - 1910, prior to WWI?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Prior to ww2. Post some more pictures! And the set up of equipment was similar if not the same. You have a post war transformer, post war light ? And pre war switch. Track hook ups are still the same as any 3 rail stuff. I can not tell what the light is? T man said crossing signal? So you need something to activate it, a pressure switch, or make an insulated rail section. What are you trying to do?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The engine will run on that transformer. Being standard gage it may run better under 14 volts.

If you don't feel comfortable using the old stuff just buy a boxed set. You want a conventional set They operate the same. Go for about 100 bucks anywhere. Visit Lionel they have plenty of instructional videos too.


----------

